# Daisy doesn't sleep in her igloo...



## stepheny_ann12 (Feb 16, 2013)

We brought our new family member home. She seems to be adjusting pretty well. I'm curious as to how normal it is that she does not sleep in her igloo. She curls up in a corner of her cage. She's not liner diving either. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hedgies often adjust to their new homes differently. If you just brought her home it's probably nothing to be concerned about...just be sure she is warm enough and maybe try another option (snuggle sack, etc) that she could end up taking a liking to. Congrats on your new spikey baby!


----------



## stepheny_ann12 (Feb 16, 2013)

I do have a sleep bag in the igloo should I just try that without the igloo. And I've checked the temperature and it is close to 80.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I know many MIGHT disagree with me but watch the temp isnt TOO warm. watch for splatting lol that may be why shes outside the igloo/snuggle sack. some hedgies (like my Fiona) liked it around 72-73. some do like it around 80. so don't turn the temp down because of what I said...but I mean just be on guard


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

When I brought Aeris home last weekend, I had to pick up the igloo and put her inside for her to realize what it's for. Lol


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

fionas_mommy said:


> I know many MIGHT disagree with me but watch the temp isnt TOO warm.


I agree completely! 80 is most definitely on the warm/too warm end of the spectrum. I just meant to be sure the temp is within a comfy range which the OP has now confirmed so that's good! I honestly don't think I would take the igloo out...it may just take hedgie a few days to get settled in and/or figure out what she prefers


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

They all have their own funny preferences. Penny loves her igloo, filled with fleece strips, and hates snuggle bags. Milton likes his snuggle bag outside the cage, and things his igloo is a toy. He will ONLY sleep in the middle of his cage underneath the liner. 
Others seem to have handled the other details of your post, I just figured I'd let you know that that's not unusual!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

SpikeMoose said:


> He will ONLY sleep in the middle of his cage underneath the liner.


Aeris loves to sleep there. It's the warmest spot in the cage!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

reedwoman814 said:


> Aeris loves to sleep there. It's the warmest spot in the cage!


That makes sense, it's not the warmest spot in his cage though! He's just a little derpy...


----------



## stepheny_ann12 (Feb 16, 2013)

She seems to sleep in there at night....not in but under the snuggle sack. So maybe I will try somr fleece strips in there. During the day when she sleeps outside the igloo it is a bit warmer in the house in general. She isnt laid out flat though..still looks kinda like a spiky ball. Is it ok to turn her heater down a little? Though it sounds like maybe a quirk...we are still getting use to her and her to us. I have one other question....we have offered her mealwoms, crickets, and a waxworm (I know not to give her too many because of they are high in fat) and she hasn't eaten any of these...I've even put them right in front of her nose. Could it be she is still getting use to us? She has to eating something since her wheel is full of poop again. Sorry for all the inquires just want to make sure we are doing right by her.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

with her not eating the mealies and what not, some hedgies do not like them. Sprinkles ate one mealie and has not touched another one whereas Sonic he has not problem helping himself to the mealie tub when I give him them. you can keep trying with mealies to see if your hedgie will eat them


----------



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Sugargliderlove said:


> with her not eating the mealies and what not, some hedgies do not like them. Sprinkles ate one mealie and has not touched another one whereas Sonic he has not problem helping himself to the mealie tub when I give him them. you can keep trying with mealies to see if your hedgie will eat them


My hedgie would not eat any mealworms at all at first, I put some in his food bowl one night and the next time I offered him some he couldn't get enough, he loves them now .


----------

